# One Of These Things Is Not Like The Other



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats funny LOL


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

That is so cute!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Cute! LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: too cute... :thumb:


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

So cute and sweet!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwww


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thats super cute!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Love it  !


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How sweet.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Great Pic!


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks Everybody.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG how cute is that?!?!?!?! Thanks so much for sharing, that brought a smile and much needed laugh!


----------

